# green marks in grain



## Karda (May 24, 2019)

Hi i am turning a piece of maple and the grain has green areas in it it is between the growth rings. The maple was cut up december of 18. I have also found this coloring in green oak. any idea what it is, it fades as the surface dries even under shellac. Thanks mike.


----------



## Karl_TN (May 24, 2019)

I see this most often when letting maple dry too slowly. Try wiping or spraying this with some lemon juice after the initial rough turning.


----------



## phinds (May 25, 2019)

I've seen that too. Always assumed it was mineral stain but don't know that for sure. If it fades, it's likely not mineral stain. Could be blue stain.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2019)

I always thought it was some kind of mold stain- just a guess though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (May 25, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> I always thought it was some kind of mold stain- just a guess though.


Well, that's what blue stain is (a fungus).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 25, 2019)

blue stain:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_g_B.htm#bluestain


----------



## Karda (May 25, 2019)

thanks for your replies, I assumed is was something growing just didn't know what,


----------



## Karda (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi, here is another piece from the same log as the above bowl. It has the same stain but also has some pinkish stripes. I saw this in the others as well but not this pronounced any idea what that is thanks Mike


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2019)

Now that IS a puzzler. I've never see pink stripes like that. Probably cause by the Bugus pinkus.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 24, 2019)

phinds said:


> Now that IS a puzzler. I've never see pink stripes like that. Probably cause by the Bugus pinkus.



Ash and Tree of heaven also have pink hues and sometimes stripes that fade as the wood cures.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 24, 2019)

pink stain spalting occurs just like blue stain. have seen several pieces of chamise burl with both colors

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Jun 24, 2019)

ok thanks does the stain de value the piece


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2019)

Karda said:


> ok thanks does the stain de value the piece


Yes. Most folks will find it ugly.


----------



## Karda (Jun 24, 2019)

yea me too makes the wood look dirty


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks fine to me. If yall want something one perfect color plastic should be yer game. Wood is variety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Karda (Jun 24, 2019)

true


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 24, 2019)

@Karda, Have you tried brushing on some lemon juice, water & vinegar, or some bleach to remove the fungal stains? 

Two other tips that will cost a little more in time & money: 

If it takes several days to get wood processed and rough turned then consider storing your best turnings in a freezer to stop the fungal growth between turning sessions. If you leave it in long enough the turning will start to freeze dry due to water sublimation. Once the rough turning is done then consider a soak in a sealed container of DNA for a day to reduce the water content and prevent mold from growing.

If the stain doesn't go away then consider dyeing the piece a darker color. Suggest first dyeing the bowl a black color, and then sand this back so the only black that remains is highlighting the grain pattern. Then go back over the bowl with a top color dye like deep blue, green or red. Btw, I get more positive feedback and make more money on my dyed bowls than plain bowls.


----------



## Karda (Jun 24, 2019)

thanks for the tips I,ll try the freezer, never thought of that


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2019)

You sure that's not a big ol piece of fruit stripe gum?


----------



## Karda (Jun 24, 2019)

you mean Juicy Fruit maybe but there was some maple branches near these logs, I am sure it is maple,


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2019)

Fruit stripe has all the colors.


----------



## Karda (Jun 25, 2019)

ok I will look for them when I am cruising for wood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

